# FritzBox verhindert FTPS



## Autokiller677 (1. November 2009)

Hallo Community,

ich habe einen FTP Server (Filezilla server auf Win XP) und möchte von außerhalb darauf zugreifen. Also dyndns account gemacht, Ports im Router freigegeben (21 und 990) im Filezilla Client alles schön eingestellt und verbunden, erst mal im lokalen Netzwerk. Zertifikat akzeptiert und Verbindung stand.
Dann über die externe IP probiert und ich bekomme die Fehlermeldung 425 Can't open data connection.

Alle Firewalls auf den PC's sind aus.

Hat einer eine Idee, was ich in der FritzBox einstellen muss, um die Verbindung zu ermöglichen?

Danke im Vorraus
MfG
Autokiller677

Edit: Hier der Log von Filezilla:


> Status:    Auflösen der IP-Adresse für ***.dyndns.**
> Status:    Verbinde mit P Adresse:990...
> Status:    Verbindung hergestellt, initialisiere TLS...
> Status:    Überprüfe Zertifikat...
> ...


----------



## K3n$! (1. November 2009)

Hattest du mir nicht den Link gegeben, in dem es hieß, dass die FB selbst ein FTP aufmachen kann ?

Schon mal damit probiert ?


----------



## Autokiller677 (1. November 2009)

Naja, das Problem dabei ist, dass es um geschäftliche Daten geht und die Fritz!Box weder mehrere Accounts noch eine Verschlüsselung bietet.
Deshalb ist die hier eher ungeeignet.


----------



## K3n$! (1. November 2009)

Achso stimmt. Da bietet Filezilla wirklich bessere Einstellungsmöglichkeiten.


----------



## midnight (1. November 2009)

Willst du denn gesichertes FTP oder SFTP? Das sind zwei paar Schuhe 

Weil für SFTP (aka FTP über SSH) musst du nur Port 21 freigeben.

so far


----------



## Autokiller677 (1. November 2009)

Nein, es geht um FTPS, also eine impliziete mit TLS verschlüsselte FTP Verbindung, SFTP unterstützt Filezilla Server nicht.

Das Problem ist ja hauptsächlich, dass zwar eine Verbindung zum Server aufgebaut wird, aber die Verzeichnissliste nicht empfangen wird weil immer 425 Can't open Data connection kommt.

EDIT: FTPES über Port 21 führt übrigens zum selben Ergebniss, es liegt also nicht am Port, denn unverschlüsseltes FTP über 21 funktioniert bestens.

EDIT2: Jetzt funktioniert es, aus irgendeinem Grund reicht Filezilla für unverschlüsselte Verbindungen der Port 21 im Passiv Mode, bei FTPS muss ich die Passive Mode Port Range manuell festlegen (hab jetzt mal 1100-1150 genommen) und natürlich im Router freigeben.


Allerdings habe ich dann jetzt direkt noch eine Frage: gibt es eine Möglichkeit, FileZilla Client per *.bat zu starten und ihn dabei direkt eine Verbindung zu einem Server aufbauen zu lassen?
Ich habe es bisher mit 





> filezilla -s MeinServer


 versucht, aber ich bekomme immer die Meldung 





> You can't use -c with an FTP-URL


----------

